# Light up gas mask modification



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

Video of a gas mask I modified. Hope there's some helpful stuff!


----------



## weaz (Jan 9, 2011)

Very cool mask. Nice tutorial!


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

Very cool!!!


----------

